# Gaming laptop für 500e?



## schniedlwutz (15. Dezember 2021)

Hallo ,

ich weiss das es nicht viel kohle ist, aber mehr knete ist in moment dafuer nich da..
Mein neffe braucht ein fuer die schule, sollte aber dennoch spiele wie fortnite und/oder gta 5 gut abspielen!?
Habe selber schon rumgeschaut, aber irgendwie gibt es nix "ordentliches" fuer den preis.
Meistens ist es der prozessor, an dem es mangelt. Aber vielleicht kann man mir hier dennoch irgendwas empfehlen?

mfg


----------



## jonsnow2132 (17. Dezember 2021)

Halo

Vielleicht wurden Sie einige dieser Modelle interessieren:








						Asus Vivobook 15 F515JA-EJ721T Notebook (39,6 cm/15,6 Zoll, Intel Core i3 1005G1, UHD Graphics, 512 GB SSD, Kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 11) online kaufen | OTTO
					

Asus Vivobook 15 F515JA-EJ721T Notebook (39,6 cm/15,6 Zoll, Intel Core i3 1005G1, UHD Graphics, 512 GB SSD, Kostenloses Upgrade auf Windows 11) für 349,00€ bei OTTO




					www.otto.de
				











						5 Laptops bis 500 Euro Test - Vergleich und Übersicht (Winter 2022)
					

In unserem Laptop bis 500 Euro Test ist beschrieben, welche Eigenschaften verschiedene Modelle haben und wie man das richtige auswählt.




					vernunftigewahl.de
				





			https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_acer-aspire-3-a315-56-37qb-2690517.html


----------

